# Panicking!!!



## G&Cuk (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I need some advice please. My partner and I are moving to Dubai in a couple of months. He has a job all lined up but I'm struggling.
I work in healthcare here in England and although I know the healthcare system in Dubai is different from here, I've been getting no replies to emails sent with my CV. I've lowered my job expectations and wouldn't mind doing medical / hotel receptionists jobs etc. (I'm currently a pharmacy manager)

- do I need to be actually living in Dubai before I'm taken seriously?
- am I putting too much on my CV?
- what's the best plan of action? 

Any advice would be great


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

First thing is to get married - you do know that cohabiting is illegal here don't you ? 

But yes, the best thing is to apply when here and don't bother now as there's half the population on holiday so nothing will happen until September.


----------



## G&Cuk (Jul 31, 2016)

We do know it's illegal to live together without being married. Thing is we haven't been engaged long and now the opportunity to move to Dubai has come up? 
Do we need to marry before I apply for any jobs ? 
Could we not live together for a short while ? 
Would it matter that our surnames do not match on paperwork ? 

Thanks


----------



## sanddoll (Jul 15, 2016)

Your partner won't be able to sponsor you to be here if you are not married so you can only enter the country on a tourist/visit visa. Without residency (which you can only get with a job if you're not married) you won't be able to have your name on any paperwork anyway. 

Unless you are in a highly sought after executive job category or have lots of contacts in the UAE it's going to be practically impossible for you to get anyone to take notice of you while you are still out of the country. You will have better luck speaking to recruitment agencies directly once you get here.

If you're engaged anyway, you really should consider getting married before you get here - especially as you don't have a job.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What a load of tosh from the above, the G&CUK can do visa runs, why does her partner have to sponsor her?

Please stop scaring people the lot of you, especially the "So very righteous" TWTG - give it a break biker-boy

Now, as a Pharmacist, loads and loads of them around here, most are indians, but you really shouldn't have a problem getting a job. The reason no-one is replying is because you aren't here yet.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Did you read this? http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-living-dubai/150706-british-expats-help.html
I know it's a three year old thread but you might find it helpful?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never seen a British pharmacist in my 10 years in the UAE...

She's better off in some type of retail manager position, or office manager.

OTE=The Rascal;10727105]What a load of tosh from the above, the G&CUK can do visa runs, why does her partner have to sponsor her?

Please stop scaring people the lot of you, especially the "So very righteous" TWTG - give it a break biker-boy

Now, as a Pharmacist, loads and loads of them around here, most are indians, but you really shouldn't have a problem getting a job. The reason no-one is replying is because you aren't here yet.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree. Ignore the 'nay-sayers' they're just scaremongering, as per usual. You can do monthly visa runs with a British passport, you just won't legally be allowed to put your name on anything.

It'll be far easier to apply for jobs once you're here and can see people 'face to face'. But yeah sadly Pharmacist jobs aren't for westerners here. Hotel receptionist? Sadly also unlikely, against mostly Filipinos and and Indians. You'd be better off looking for an Executive PA position or a managerial position in somewhere like Healthcare city or one of the private hospitals.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> What a load of tosh from the above, the G&CUK can do visa runs, why does her partner have to sponsor her?
> 
> Please stop scaring people the lot of you, especially the "So very righteous" TWTG - give it a break biker-boy
> 
> Now, as a Pharmacist, loads and loads of them around here, most are indians, but you really shouldn't have a problem getting a job. The reason no-one is replying is because you aren't here yet.


The usual drivel from the troublemaker in chief.....

I never understand why you fly off the handle when anyone reminds people that it is illegal to cohabit. They aren't going to be able to use the excuse 'Rascal told me it was okay as everyone does it' are they.

Nobody is scaring anyone by telling them the truth.

As to righteous, maybe you should try sticking to the law yourself sometime
and stop insulting people when you don't like the facts enshrined in law.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> The usual drivel from the troublemaker in chief.....
> 
> I never understand why you fly off the handle when anyone reminds people that it is illegal to cohabit. They aren't going to be able to use the excuse 'Rascal told me it was okay as everyone does it' are they.
> 
> ...


You're a record on repeat, it was rubbish the first time around and got worse.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you able to get health insurance on a visit visa?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Are you able to get health insurance on a visit visa?


Anyone anywhere can get health insurance - mine is with BUPA in the UK, worldwide. And yes, i pay for it myself as i don't trust others....


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Are you able to get health insurance on a visit visa?


Anyone can buy their own private health insurance. That's not an issue at all.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

So there you have it. 

It's illegal but "she'll be alright", or it's illegal and you'll be deported.

Feel free to splash around in that big grey area.


----------

